# MODERN ENTERIORS



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7614 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_7606 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_4649 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_7614 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_7606 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_7614 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_7606 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


thats some bad ass work right there. where you loc at?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

resname93 said:


> thats some bad ass work right there. where you loc at?


INDIO CALIFORNIA BRO!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6230 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

damn it too far away. bad ass work homie. TTT


----------



## riviman (Aug 5, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------

